# Super Bowl Worst and Best Commercials 2012



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

All righty. I hope there's none worse than the *Hyundai commercial.* It may be that I just loathe group-singing in commercials (excepting the *Coke* ones). *Intel*: bleah. (In general, don't expect to see any this Bowl) But I can see where a foreign car company might want to show how really into that totally American phenom, the Super Bowl, they are. But for me, it falls way flat.

Maybe a category for *most $ spent with least impact.* So far, still in Q1, the Elton John-*Pepsi *commercial must have cost a fortune. Great costumes, lousy "story".

And is this the first time *Chevy* has actually mentioned Ford in their commercials (lots of previous knocking, but hadn't noticed them using the name)


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

The ones with animals and Doritos have been pretty good. Most of the rest are crap. At $3.5 million each, I am underwhelmed. Go-Daddy can just go.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Right now I am being underwhelmed by the Madonna retrospective. Though the special effects are interesting.


----------



## Jimmy 440 (Nov 17, 2007)

And is this the first time *Chevy* has actually mentioned Ford in their commercials (lots of previous knocking, but hadn't noticed them using the name)[/QUOTE]

Ford asked them to pull the ad.NBC refused.There's a link on FOXNEWS.com but it leads to a story on the TSA telling vendors how to spot suspicious items.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Lots of nice looking cars coming out that I wont be able to afford


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

Good: Audi vampire, Doritos dog, Madonna/Leno, VW Fat Dog. 

Bad: Halftime.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

'fraid I won't be around in 22012


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Sixto said:


> Good: Audi vampire, Doritos dog, Madonna/Leno, VW Fat Dog.
> 
> Bad: Halftime.


Yeah. And more to come!


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Nick said:


> 'fraid I won't be around in 22012


I knew there'd be a least one smart-a** notation thereof.

You do realize that titles are not editable? At least not by us mortals. (Prolly Mods can, so feel free, Mods.....)


----------



## gomezma1 (Mar 28, 2006)

I don't watch the game for commercials.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

I certainly never thought I'd see Grape Ape again. Overall, not much good.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

gomezma1 said:


> I don't watch the game for commercials.


Heh. This is the first sporting event where I have not FF'ed through almost all commercials.

You are free to comment on the game!


----------



## Kevin F (May 9, 2010)

The Jerry Seinfeld Acura one was good. The sad part is that the NDX won't be around for at least another 3 years...

Kevin


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Ok, I think my favorites were, in no particular order:
Cheetah
VW
M&M
Bulldog
Wego
I thought the extended CRV commercial was funnier

And I just wish GoDaddy would stop.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

I liked the kid peeing in the pool. Reminds me of well...never mind. 

Frankly, I'm tired of every other commercial featuring dogs. I love animals, but enough with the canine commercials.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

dpeters11 said:


> Ok, I think my favorites were, in no particular order:
> Cheetah
> VW
> M&M
> ...


Amen! The Italian lady was again hot, but I've never felt close to that looking (or driving) any car...like the guy was supposedly entranced.....I don't remember the car, but I remember her!


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

I'm stunned. Assuming amusing isn't a requirement for best ad, for us far and away the best ad this year was Chrysler's "Halftime in America" featuring Clint Eastwood. For those who went to the bathroom and missed it (and I'm putting it back up as Chrysler put it on YouTube to be shared):

[YOUTUBEHD]vEM9dodyABo[/YOUTUBEHD]

As noted in this article:


> For the second consecutive year, Chrysler made viewers fall silent with a gritty, gut-level ad celebrating Detroit -- and built around an icon not known for shilling for products.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

The cheetah was definitely my favorite.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

It is true about the Chrysler ad, though I don't generally equate Eastwood with Detroit, other than of course Gran Torino.


----------



## spaul (Jul 19, 2009)

I liked the Chrysler ad too,very thought provoking .Enjoyed the M&M as well as the little boy needing to pee and the Doritos ad with the baby.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Laxguy said:


> I knew there'd be a least one smart-a** notation thereof.
> 
> You do realize that titles are not editable? At least not by us mortals. (Prolly Mods can, so feel free, Mods.....)


Do you realize that if you 'preview' what you have written, that is, read what you write _before_ you post, you will (probably) reduce the chances of making a mistake? Also, are you aware that thread titles are editable for (probably) about 5 minutes after the initial posting. Lastly, "prolly" is not a word.

If you wish to debate this further, let's take it outside to PM.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

I've made 3,000 + posts. Find one more error, knowing I sometimes use "prolly", "onna", "innit" etc. in an informal way or when referring to ******** or erudites. 

You can PM me or post here as you wish. Or, fahgeddaboudit! :lol:


----------



## carlsbad_bolt_fan (May 18, 2004)

phrelin said:


> I'm stunned. Assuming amusing isn't a requirement for best ad, for us far and away the best ad this year was Chrysler's "Halftime in America" featuring Clint Eastwood. For those who went to the bathroom and missed it:
> 
> *VIDEO WAS REMOVED BY NFL*
> 
> As noted in this article:


Chrysler's ad was hypocritical. A good number of their vehicles are built in Mexico and Canada.


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

Kevin F said:


> The Jerry Seinfeld Acura one was good. The sad part is that the NDX won't be around for at least another 3 years...
> 
> Kevin


I liked the the Acura ad as well. Nice looking sports car, but what is even sadder is that most people won't be able to afford it. The old Honda NSX that they stopped making back in 2005, were selling for over $100k. So I can only imagine what the price tag will be on the Acura version, when its finally released.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

carlsbad_bolt_fan said:


> Chrysler's ad was hypocritical. A good number of their vehicles are built in Mexico and Canada.


I didn't see it that way, but I was focussed on what I thought was more a message to us citizens.

BTW, the video is available online.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Wow...

Ad-wise, the worst super bowl I can remember. The Acura and Ferris Bueller ads were ok but they were extensively leaked early. So was the Fiat ad. I guess I'll stop watching the game for the ads from now on.


----------



## njblackberry (Dec 29, 2007)

Like the Acura ad and the TeleFlora ad because, well, I liked it 

Didn't think much of the Clint Eastwood commercial, and loved that Twinkies survived the armageddon.

The Metlife/Everyone commercial with all of the cartoon characters from my youth also hit home.

Elton John/Pepsi didn't do it, and I didn't watch the old lady at Halftime :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Wow...
> 
> Ad-wise, the worst super bowl I can remember. The Acura and Ferris Bueller ads were ok but they were extensively leaked early. So was the Fiat ad. I guess I'll stop watching the game for the ads from now on.


Heh. Maybe next year we'll be saying "I went to an ad-fest presentation and a great football game broke out!".....

Wishin' and hopin'.......


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

carlsbad_bolt_fan said:


> Chrysler's ad was hypocritical. A good number of their vehicles are built in Mexico and Canada.


It's advertising, but inspiring. The point being that they have, in fact, reopened assembly lines in Michigan.

It's similar to all the news about GM beating Toyota in sales last year when the latter is struggling to get full production back after the earthquake/tsunami, _and_ not mentioning that GM has the highest sales numbers in China by a wide margin. All that still doesn't mean GM sales rebounding isn't worth noting.

The Eastwood ad was stunningly inspiring and you only find out who "sponsored" the ad at the end. I wish someone would force viewing of that ad at the next gathering of execs and politicians in Silicon Valley.


----------



## photostudent (Nov 8, 2007)

Laxguy said:


> I didn't see it that way, but I was focussed on what I thought was more a message to us citizens.
> 
> BTW, the video is available online.


First of all it was a good game and that is what counts. I agree the Chrysler ad was very positive for the whole auto industry, as opposed to Chevy's cheap shot at Ford. I never understood the "service industry" concept of America. The other ads were not very impressive to me.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Anyone have a take on which commercial cost the most $$$?


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Wow...
> 
> Ad-wise, the worst super bowl I can remember. The Acura and Ferris Bueller ads were ok but they were extensively leaked early. So was the Fiat ad. I guess I'll stop watching the game for the ads from now on.


I Kind of agree. A few ads made me chuckle a little, but none stood out as "Wow! Great commercial!" ones.


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

You watch Commercials??


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Only those during the Super Bowl.


----------



## mreposter (Jul 29, 2006)

*Chrysler-Clint Eastwood* stirring words, but his voice has gotten really weak. I'm surprised they didn't do more to boost it up. Also the NFL has now demanded they pull the ad. I think they're objecting to the use of the word "halftime." Anybody know more?

*PEPSI-Elton John* a bit too political for my taste - it's an obvious play on the Occupy Wallstreet movement. It probably plays well with a certain percentage of the youth segment, but then again, I don't see them actually giving away Pepsi... they still want their buck and a quarter for a can of the stuff.

*BUD*Historical stuff was really flat. Miss their humorous ads.

*CHEETAH*Funny, but can't remember what they were advertising

*Howard Stern & Betty White*Thought these NBC ads were the funniest of the night. Love Howard with the hose, makes me want to watch the show and see if he can out-do Simon. The Betty White "eyes up top" line was classic.

*Will Ferrell*Old Milwaukee only ran his ad in one town in Nebraska! Goin' for the internet buzz.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

mreposter said:


> *Chrysler-Clint Eastwood* stirring words, but his voice has gotten really weak. I'm surprised they didn't do more to boost it up. Also the NFL has now demanded they pull the ad. I think they're objecting to the use of the word "halftime." Anybody know more?


Per the Baltimore Sun:


> Just got word from an NFL spokesman that the NFL did not ask Google/Youtube to take down Chrysler's popular "Halftime in America" commercial, featuring Clint Eastwood.
> 
> From NFL spokesman Brian McCarthy moments ago, via email to me: "The NFL did not file a copyright complaint about this ad with Google. We have asked Google to reinstate the ad immediately. Google is looking into why the ad was removed."


 That appears to be true as after I edited it back into my post above it hasn't disappeared.

EDIT: By the way, this ad may get more mileage than any ad since Apple's 1984 ad since apparently the talking heads are talking about it. See this article.

EDIT: One final comment from me. I don't get the political thing. I guess the pundits hope that American's will continue to have the memories of gnats. From a CBS News article dated December 19, 2008:


> President Bush will soon announce his plan to rescue the automakers....


----------



## carlsbad_bolt_fan (May 18, 2004)

Apparently Clint Eastwood is also being hypocritical:

http://jalopnik.com/5882747/clint-e...e-should-bail-out-car-companies-like-chrysler



> Clint Eastwood Doesn't Think We Should Bail Out Car Companies Like Chrysler
> 
> The Clint Eastwood Super Bowl Ad was a pep talk for Detroit and a threat to those people who don't think automakers like Chrysler are capable of making a comeback. People like Clint Eastwood, who voiced his opposition to the auto bailout in very clear terms just a few months ago.
> 
> ...


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

If you want to know what those that tweet and Facebook thought, from Advertising Age:








It's odd that nobody here mentioned the H&M commercial.:sure:


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Like everyone else, Eastwood has the right to change his mind I suppose. All the candidates do. Most everyone I know has changed their mind. Its just human to alter your judgement on issues when presented with (additional/better/verified) facts.


----------



## Getteau (Dec 20, 2007)

Since I have a fat dog that can barely fit through the dog door, I thought the fat dog commercial was the best. My runner-up would be the M&M commercial.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Davenlr said:


> Like everyone else, Eastwood has the right to change his mind I suppose. All the candidates do. Most everyone I know has changed their mind. Its just human to alter your judgement on issues when presented with (additional/better/verified) facts.


Right.

Equally important, perhaps more so, is I didn't get that Eastwood was talking about the management. To me, it was the "people of Detroit".... the workers. 
Maybe I'm just naive.


----------



## Heynonny (Jul 11, 2009)

Laxguy said:


> I didn't get that Eastwood was talking about the management. To me, it was the "people of Detroit".... the workers.
> Maybe I'm just naive.


The ****Wing is going berserk over the ad. Fun to read the initial diaries and such, though much of it was quickly removed.

BTW the "pulled" ad issue is a confusion about a totally different ad, resulting in Eastwood's ad being deleted accidentally. Nobody (other than the ****Wing) has problems with the Eastwood ad.


----------



## mreposter (Jul 29, 2006)

photostudent said:


> First of all it was a good game and that is what counts.


+1

Nail-biter til the final play with plenty of surprises like the safety on Brady early in the first quarter to the guy squatting his way into the end zone, it was one heck of a game.


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

Am I the only one that liked the Audi vampire ad?


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

dmspen said:


> Am I the only one that liked the Audi vampire ad?


NO! It was one of the better ones.

Funny, last night I FF through most of the play to take another look. Quite a few ads I don't even recall seeing on Sunday!


----------



## Chuck W (Mar 26, 2002)

My favorite was the "Man's Best Friend" Doritos commercial. I can see some people saying "OMG" to the concept, but I thought it was hilarious.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

phrelin said:


> If you want to know what those that tweet and Facebook thought....<< Snipped bits out >>
> 
> It's odd that nobody here mentioned the H&M commercial.:sure:


Heh.... If it was the "most popular" on social media, doesn't that mean that straight women make up the majority of those so posting?? I can't imagine straight guys "liking" that ad.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

The according to AdAge the Nielsen folks have weighed in on the commercials as follows:








The biggest disconnect here is that controversial Clint Eastwood commercial. Apparently a lot of folks didn't pick up it was for Chrysler but they liked it. :sure:

And the goofy stuff around that commercial just keeps rolling along. AdAge reports that along with the Karl Rove et al goofy reaction, at the other extreme protests are coming in "some are upset that the protest signs used in the spot were scrubbed clean of the pro-union messages."

And then according to Bloomberg former U.S. President George W. Bush finds himself at a car dealers convention having to defend loans to GM and Chrysler his administration provided at the end of his term.

Ain't politics in America grand? A truly inspiring commercial leads to two Presidents defending their actions.:nono2:


----------



## elaclair (Jun 18, 2004)

Laxguy said:


> Heh.... If it was the "most popular" on social media, doesn't that mean that straight women make up the majority of those so posting?? I can't imagine straight guys "liking" that ad.


Nor a lot of gay guys either...just sayin'


----------



## mreposter (Jul 29, 2006)

Hyundai ran a different set of commercials during the SuperBowl broadcast in Canada. Some of these are pretty funny. I especially like the one with the guy on the cell phone.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

mreposter said:


> Hyundai ran a different set of commercials during the SuperBowl broadcast in Canada. Some of these are pretty funny. I especially like the one with the guy on the cell phone.


Excellent! They ran two ads I saw, one funny and the other the stupid one with the singing and the humming and so on and so forth.


----------

